# How many Tinctorius in a 36x18x18 Exo.



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering how many I could put in a 36x18x18 Exo? And what ratio would be good?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

1 male, 1 female.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I second that...one male and one female.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a third. The only tinctorius that I have in my collection that seems to work as a group frog is the French Guyana Dwarf Cobalt, of which I have a 1.3 group that lives and breeds well together. Even with that being said, I don't know if is universally true that Dwarf Cobalts can be kept as a group tinctorius or if I am having a unique experience with them.

Safest is to stay with a 1.1 pair.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I third that! 

Tincs should only be kept in pairs. 1 male with 1 female. The females are especially known for their aggression...to the point of causing the deaths of the other females. Males may be considered less aggressive than the females, but it's not advised to keep them together either. The aggression can start as froglets...so while you may be okay for a little while with a group of froglets, you really have to keep an eye on them and watch for physical aggression as well as simply stress between them which can lead to death or overall failure to thrive.

(Edit) Ok...guess I'm fourth! Lol!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there a reason you want to go with tincs? That is a good size enclosure and if you want more than 2 frogs in it, I suggest you get a different species.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tincs are the best!! lol


alex111683 said:


> Is there a reason you want to go with tincs? That is a good size enclosure and if you want more than 2 frogs in it, I suggest you get a different species.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

With this larger viv, I would think it would be possible to divide the exo-terra into two equal halves and set-up a pair on either side. I find that a large number of my tinc pairs breed on the same day, so I'm sure the other calling males help get everybody "in the mood".

I have a divided 55 gallon for my two pairs of standard leucs and this has worked extremely well for breeding purposes.

Richard.



jnfr4mom said:


> I was wondering how many I could put in a 36x18x18 Exo? And what ratio would be good?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I don't really have a prefference. I received three new 18x18x36 exo's as trade for some saltwater tanks that I had.
What species and how many would do well in this size viv?
I would like to make the most of them since they are so large.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

We can't really list every single frog that would go good in there. You need to tell us which frogs you like best, like what species. Then we can suggest frogs. Do you want larger species? Or smaller species?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the Azureus. I do have some of these in smaller viv's. I also like the Leucomelas.
I am just trying to get a general idea of which species do best in groups and I think I can take it from there.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well leucs do well in groups. Azureus not so much.


----------

